# Intel GM45 Temp Sensor and GPU-Z 0.6.2



## tdbone1 (May 18, 2012)

i have a toshiba satellite laptop L305-S5944 with GL40 express chipset which has the GM45 GPU
GPU-Z 0.6.2 recognizes it on "Graphics Card" tab but in "Sensors" tab it only shows:

GPU Core Clock
GPU Memory Clock
GPU Load
Memory Usage (Dedicated)
Memory Usage (Dynamic)

no where can i see temp sensor and i really need it as i replaced my CPU with a different one and the HSF BASE is also connected to the GPU so that HS had to be removed and reapplied

so my CPU temps look great under stress test indicating thermal pase was applied correctly but i can not check the GPU

thanks and appreciate any help


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 18, 2012)

that 'graphics card' is a Intel GMA4500HD, its not a dedicated GPU like you would get on more expensive laptops.

because the GPU is integrated into the CPU, I doubt it would have its own temperature sensor. 

Rest assured that if your CPU temps are low, then your GPU temps will be low also as they are located on the same die.


----------



## tdbone1 (May 18, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> that 'graphics card' is a Intel GMA4500HD, its not a dedicated GPU like you would get on more expensive laptops.
> 
> because the GPU is integrated into the CPU, I doubt it would have its own temperature sensor.
> 
> Rest assured that if your CPU temps are low, then your GPU temps will be low also as they are located on the same die.



no they arent on the same die
there are 2 chips that the heat sink covers (the heatsink has TWO seperate pads)
one for the T3200 CPU which i took out and replaced with a T9300 core 2 duo

im pretty sure the gpu has its own chip (not 100%) but there were two chips side-by-side and two pads on the hsf (that were joined) but covered both chips when srewed down.

here is the laptop but dont forget i changed out the original cpu for the T9300
http://www.toshibadirect.com/td/b2c/retail-product.jsp?poid=438253


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 18, 2012)

Try this then

Might or might not work with your laptop but other people have got it working with theirs. 

If that tool doesnt work then Id just say it doesnt have thermal sensors.

the GMA4500HD is extremely poor for gaming anyway but its fine for 1080p vids.


----------



## tdbone1 (May 18, 2012)

thanks for the help
dont look like i have thermal sensors

yea this is really my first laptop (ive always been a big time desktop user for gaming) but lately i havent been gaming as much and have been tinkering with smaller devices.
changing out cpu`s in laptop is pretty fun
i think i might also change out the wifi-b/g card and put in a wifi-n with 3 antennas but i need to figure out where to put the other antenna....they also make those cards with BT so i would have to find out where that antenna would also go

anyhow thats another topic but thanks for the help


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 18, 2012)

tdbone1 said:


> i think i might also change out the wifi-b/g card and put in a wifi-n with 3 antennas but i need to figure out where to put the other antenna....they also make those cards with BT so i would have to find out where that antenna would also go



Antenna's are usually routed through the body of the laptop and attached behind the panel on your screen with some electrical tape or similar, so you would need to go about it like as if you were replacing the screen on your laptop.

as for replacing the wifi cards with alternative or 'newer' ones. OEMs are currently in the habit of making 'locked' bios's that will only recognise the hardware the laptop leaves the factory with. 

This can relate to CPUs, MXM 'user replaceable' GPUs and network cards and even hard drives to a certain extent.

most people find that their laptop wont accept a different MXM GPU or wifi card and to get around that you need to trawl the internets for a *WHITELISTED BIOS* for your current laptop which lifts the restrictions.

afaik there are 1 or 2 other forums that specialise in this but i cant for the life of me remember what they are called - googling your laptop model number and adding 'whitelisted bios' to the search should bring up any hits if there are any. If not then you are stuck with its current configuration If it wont accept the new hardware

Being able to put a new CPU in is nice though, but the effort is half wasted as you cant really game on it.

add more ram or put an SSD in it but performance will still be limited as you cant shake off the 4500HD


----------

